# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Si mund te hiqet expulsi nga Zvicra?

## zinidesk

Pershendetje miq.

Kam nje problem , kam patur ekspuls ne shtetin e Zvicres per 2vjet kete e kam marre ne 2014 shkurt dhe ma ka mbaruar ne 2016 shkurt.
Gjoben qe mora nga autoritetet zviceriane e kam paguar por ende nuk mund te udhetoj perseri ne ate vend pasi nuk me lejohet.
Me kan then qe duhet te kontaktoj me nje avokat i cili mund te heqi ekspulsin pasi afati i tij ka mbaruar tashme.

Jam duke gjetur disa numra telefoni ne internet zyra ligjore por nuk po marr ende nje pergjigje , pasi shume nuk merreshin me kete ceshtje.
Neqoftese keni ndonje avokat shqiptar qe jeton ne zvicer , ose ndonje avokat zvicerian qe mund te me ndihmoj ne kete ceshtje do i lutesha te me jepnit ndonje numer telefoni ose keshille si hiqet ne kete rast.

Ju faleminderit.

----------

Julian Kapllani (08-06-2017)

----------


## Julian Kapllani

Pershendetje!
Studio Ligjore Av Julian Kapllanaj.

Ju ufrojme sherbime juridike te ndrysheme si:

1-Marje informacioni (Verifikim nese keni marre espuls apo jo), heqje e Espulsit per shtetet e zones schengen.

2-Përkthime dhe Legalizime dokumentacioni për brenda dhe jashtë Shqipërisë, Prefekture, Ministri te Jashteme, Ambasade.

Për emigrantët që aplikojnë për nënshtetësi, për bashkim familjar, martesë me shtetas/e të huaj, etj, marrim përsipër përkthimin dhe legalizimin e dokumentacionit të kërkuar nga institucionet e huaja.

Nëse e keni të pamundur ardhjen në Shqipëri për arsye të ndryshme, ne mund të paraqitemi pranë gjendjeve civile apo institucioneve Shqiptare për marrjen e dokumentacionit të kërkuar nga ju, përkthim dhe legalizim dokumentacioni për brenda dhe jashtë Shqipërisë

Për më shumë informacione na kontaktoni!
Tel. : 0692569926

----------

